# Shimano SL-4700 Compatibility



## Valokey (Nov 2, 2015)

I would like to convert from drop bars to a flat bar system on my road bike. I am currently running a full Dura Ace 7900 group-set 10 speed. Does anybody know if the following shifters (shimano SL-4700) work with my existing derailleurs. If for some reason they don't can you recommend some shifters that do. Thank youhttp://bike.shimano.com/content/sac-bike/en/home/road/shifting---braking/shift-levers0/sl-4700.html


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Valokey said:


> I would like to convert from drop bars to a flat bar system on my road bike. I am currently running a full Dura Ace 7900 group-set 10 speed. Does anybody know if the following shifters (shimano SL-4700) work with my existing derailleurs. If for some reason they don't can you recommend some shifters that do. Thank youhttp://bike.shimano.com/content/sac-bike/en/home/road/shifting---braking/shift-levers0/sl-4700.html



I believe the 7900 and the 4700 are the same generation, therefore the cable pull ratios are the same. Not absolutely sure, but I believe this should work. Shimano changed the shifting cable pull ratios with the latest generation - 5800, 6800, 9000. Those will not work with your existing derailleurs.

You will also need a pair of brake levers. Make sure you choose ones that are compatible. 4700, 5700, 6700, 7900 and later will work. Do not buy any that are an earlier generation (4600, 5600, 6600) or the cable pull will be wrong. This could result in not enough braking power.

If this all sounds confusing, it is. Shimano changed the cable pull ratios in their road brakes one generation earlier than in their road shifters.

If I made any mistakes here, I'm sure CX will come by to correct me.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

The 7900 front derailleur is intended to be run with a shifter that doesn't have trim positions but furthermore, the cable pull ratio for the front shifting on SL-4700 is similar to the new 11spd stuff so it will definitely not work correctly with 7900 parts.

You need one of the following: SL-R780, SL-4600, SL-R460


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

*EDIT* You want to take a look at the SL-R780 set, they are Ultegra grade. I'd say a road version of XT more or less. *EDIT*

As for brake levers, don't sweat the details. Flat bar brake levers 'generally' come in two varieties, short or long cable pull. Many come with the ability to run both by moving the cable connection point. Road brakes are considered a short pull style, same as cantilever brakes. Levers labled as long pull or V-Brake only are what you want to avoid.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

rcb78 said:


> The SL-4700 shifters will work just fine.


Even though 4700 is still technically 10-speeds, the cable pull will be wrong for the prior 10spd generations since they updated it to match the cable pulls of newer 11spd stuff (but with 10 clicks instead of 11). OP definitely needs the SL-R780 or one of the other two compatible shifters.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Doh!! You're right, wasn't even paying attention. I forgot Tiagra lags the other groups in it's numbering. For whatever reason I was thinking it was 4800 not 4700. My mistake.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

rcb78 said:


> Doh!! You're right, wasn't even paying attention. I forgot Tiagra lags the other groups in it's numbering. For whatever reason I was thinking it was 4800 not 4700. My mistake.


I also had it wrong initially - thinking the OP was talking about the older Tiagra levers (actually the 4600). Thus my edit above.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

rcb78 said:


> Doh!! You're right, wasn't even paying attention. I forgot Tiagra lags the other groups in it's numbering. For whatever reason I was thinking it was 4800 not 4700. My mistake.




Same here about numbering scheme. I stand corrected!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

rcb78 said:


> Road brakes are considered a short pull style, same as cantilever brakes. Levers labled as long pull or V-Brake only are what you want to avoid.


Not quite. The last two generations of Shimano STI brake levers (4700, 5700, 5800, 6700, 6800, 9000) have a longer cable pull than previous generations and will be too spongy for older calipers.

I'm not sure if the newest Shimano's straight bar road levers have caught up. As you stated, many have the option of short or long pull.

As long as they are specified as short pull or have that option, you are fine.


----------



## Valokey (Nov 2, 2015)

*Thank You*

Thank you all for your helpful comments. From reading all the comments above I decided to go with a SL-R780 set and for brake levers, would the following lever work?Shimano Road Bicycle Lever Set - BL-R780


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Valokey said:


> Thank you all for your helpful comments. From reading all the comments above I decided to go with a SL-R780 set and for brake levers, would the following lever work?Shimano Road Bicycle Lever Set - BL-R780



The BL-R780 brake levers won't work as they are designed for the newer generation. The BL-R550 and the BL-4600 will work.

http://www.amazon.com/Shimano-BL-R5..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=0P6VZBX9WFW4B73TSAG5

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=44227&category=10


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

Lombard said:


> The BL-R780 brake levers won't work as they are designed for the newer generation. The BL-R550 and the BL-4600 will work.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shimano-BL-R5..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=0P6VZBX9WFW4B73TSAG5
> 
> https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=44227&category=10


Can confirm..


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

So on the braking thing, in my actual experience, the difference between the older and newer gen brake calipers isn't very important, *but *only when using flat bar brake levers. It is much more noticeable with STI type levers and I would certainly stick with matched groups in that case, but I stand by my original statement that for a flat bar brake, the only two that really matter are short and long pull.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

rcb78 said:


> So on the braking thing, in my actual experience, the difference between the older and newer gen brake calipers isn't very important, *but *only when using flat bar brake levers. It is much more noticeable with STI type levers and I would certainly stick with matched groups in that case, but I stand by my original statement that for a flat bar brake, the only two that really matter are short and long pull.


Well I am not exactly sure whether the newest two generations of Shimano road brakes now have as much pull as V-brakes, or just more than previous generation road brakes. I don't believe they do. It's a totally different pull ratio.

And I must correct what I said before. If you use the NEWER brake handles with the OLDER calipers, they will pull MORE cable than they should and lack modulation. They will work great if you like flying over the handlebars! :yikes:

With enough care and due diligence, this is certainly better than vice-versa (OLDER handles, NEWER calipers) which won't pull enough cable and could result in insufficient braking power (spongy feel).

I still don't recommend it - especially when there are plenty of other options allowing you to do this job correctly. Remember, we're talking BRAKES here.

CX Wrench, we need you to settle this one!


----------

